

Show HN: UserTalk - Let Your Website Visitors Call You - afathalla

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getusertalk.com<p>Hello Guys, 
I&#x27;m working on an MVP for a voice support solution. UserTalk allows you to easily embed a button on your website so that visitors can call you. Your customer support can login to UserTalk to receive calls from people on the website or listen to messages that were recorded when you were away.<p>I would appreciate it if you gave me feedback about the idea:<p>- Does this address a pain you have?
- If Yes, would you be willing to pay for a solution?
- Are the features presented on the website the most important&#x2F;highest priority features you want?<p>Please leave your email on the landing page&#x27;s subscription form so you can be part of our beta.<p>Thank you all for the great help!
======
me2resh
That will help me a lot in el5odary.com, I am willing to pay but I have to see
ur pricing first :) do u give it for free for early adapters ;)

Looking forward to see how this nice idea goes.

------
asamir
Very nice and simple interface. But you need a way to hangup after starting
the call without having to close the browser tab.

------
kash82
our community evangelists can use this service to communicate with our users.
A mobile version would be better though to allow us to answer any inquiry on
the spot .. we r happy to try ur MVP and we'll decide based on the pricing

------
covgjai
How is it different from zingaya.com. Even the tag line looks same.

~~~
afathalla
It's actually very similar. I hadn't known zingaya.com existed, thanks for the
pointer. Do you use zingaya? What do you like/dislike about them?

------
ghoz
I really like the Idea

